
Show HN: Conferenceradar.com – Open source conference list - spaceships
http://conferenceradar.com/
======
bradknowles
You would think that if they had a conference listed once for 2015, then you
would see the same conference again in 2016, 2017, etc....

But so many here in Austin would appear to have been entered only once, and
never again.

Sad.

~~~
spaceships
Sorry this didn't have up-to-date info for the conferences you were looking
for. As suggested would love any PRs. The intent with this release is to get
others in the community involved and make the process of creating an event
that's managed through github as effortless as possible.

